# Royal x Steel



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I currently have a royal/steel pair in the spawning tank. Set up is the same as my last spawn; 2g tub,java moss,and IAL. I plan to move the fry either to a 5g tub or 13g tub at 1 week old depending on how I have. Here's the pair...

















I should get blues(royal and maybe some steel),greens,multis,butterflies,and marbles out of this spawn.I really like this pair. They have great finnage even at such a young age and they both have one of my favorite traits, which is a white streak in the anal. I put the pair in the spawning tank this morning and they've been chasing and nipping all day. Hopefully they'll be a nest by tomorrow and I'll have a spawn by Tuesday.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck! I wonder if you'll get any melano :?

Your forcing me to bid on one of her marble males now.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks. 

About the melano,I don't think so...This pair came from a blue import, multi cross.

*Cough* http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1302546602


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. I actually just bid on this pretty boy http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1302541806. I really love his grizzly look. Also asked about a lady friend for him.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice choice...That whole spawn is amazing. I didn't know who to choose yesterday lol.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so jealous you actually get to see them in person . I'm pretty sure the grizzly boy is one she posted pictures of a while ago.. I remember because he looks similar to the tie-dye boy I wanted but didn't get. I really like his form... he's built like a brick house.

BTW.. how are my kids doing? The one female I kept is growing like a weed and I even saw her bar up yesterday when she saw one of my males.

OK.. I'll quit spamming so we can get back to the spawn in progress LOL


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Your kids are doing great! They've certainly grown since they got here...

About the spawn, I just came back from putting the female back in the water. This is the second times she's jumped and landed on top of the IAL lol.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm glad 

The same thing happened with my last spawn attempt. The female kept landing on the IAL. I'd leave her there for a while but then I'd get scared she was going to get too dry so I dipped her back in.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well the blue female got beat up so I took her out and put in my green multi in there and they are starting to spawn right now. 
I should get multis and marbles out of this spawn...

Here's the female I'm talking about...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats! I was just wondering how it was going. Maybe the blue girl needs a little time to grow up. I'm glad you got a spawn from the red girl though.. you haven't had one with her yet right?

I'm probably going to wait a while to spawn my guys from this spawn. I want to make sure they're good and ready.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah the blues are very young...I'm surprised the male actually embraced her. Well the weird thing is, they tried embracing a few times, and then the female swam away and she hasn't gone back under the nest. I wonder what's going to happen? And nope I've never had a spawn from her. I tried her with my red marble back in February but they didn't spawn...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That happened with the Dan spawn. They embraced a few times and then the female went off. I was watching them going "AHHHH WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?!?!?!".. but after like 30 mins she went back and they continued spawning LoL


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL That's exactly what I was saying. xP They still haven't gotten back to it but hopefully soon...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

And now the female is dropping eggs..From past experiences, it seems that after they start dropping eggs on their own they just won't spawn. :/ Blah. I can't believe that about an hour ago they were embracing and now it looks like they're not going to spawn at all...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

They just attempted another embrace just now...and then the female took off again lol.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. I know you've gotta be frustrated now haha. As long as they're still trying give them time. The male is really young.. maybe he's not wooing her enough XD


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

He may not be big/old enough to wrap her tight.....The female knows that....Remember, he just came out of the grow out tank a few days ago......He is only 11 weeks old.....I never spawn until 14 weeks at the very youngest..

As far as if the female drops eggs means she won't spawn....That is entirely not true....My show females drop eggs weekly and they have all spawned just fine when their turn comes.....

Be patient young man )


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

And still no spawning. :/
I think I'm going to pull these guys. I have no other male to try so it looks like I won't be spawning for a while...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What aboyt the marble male?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I actually tried him after the blue pair didn't work out and he got beat up... :/


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Come get this male.......He is ready to go!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he's beautiful!!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you.......Beat knows I will let him borrow this male......But we will split the spawn )


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow. He's amazing Karen! Look at that spread!


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow. He is amazing.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

oooooooh... he's gorgeous! jealous


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought a pair out of Karen's blue spawn as well - they are AH-MAY-ZING!


----------

